# Wossat???!!!



## Nithnell (Aug 22, 2010)

day old lamb confuses Leo


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww what a cute picture!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

awwww love it


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

Lamb... yum... *stalks*


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

aww so cute!!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Lovely!!!!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

What an unusual pairing haha x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

That's so cute


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I hope he's not meeowwwing mint sauce  :lol: lovely pic


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

That's fantastic! It'd have been a brilliant entry in the easter competition 

Em
xx


----------



## sweep (Apr 27, 2011)

Haha really made me giggle. Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a great picture ,,


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Aww so cute. I WANT ONE


----------

